# Mating flights



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken its after day 14.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may find this link helpful:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Rader, I read some bad info somewhere. 
With the math she would have to be flying before the day I said earlier, in order to be laying 12 days after she emerges from the cell.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It could be as early as 4 days or as late as 21 days, but typically she will be laying in about 14 and usually she mated a few days before that. So I'd say 10 to 12 is a very likely range.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

if the weather is faverable for mating 5 to 7 days after emerging she will mate then i will find eggs as early as 9 days to 12 days after she emeraged but if weather holds them back it may be a few more days now this is using mini nuc.

I have noticed in a larger nuc like a deep 5 frame your looking at about 2 weeks before you will see any eggs if all things go wright.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Well my queens better get their rears out there on the street and start making me some money! They should have emerged on last Saturday, Looking at 90's (unseasonably warm) for the next few days and then to a high of 67 on Monday. Found this thread from a Yahoo search. I must not be doing it correct on the search page.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

minz said:


> Found this thread from a Yahoo search. I must not be doing it correct on the search page.


If you are referring to the _Advanced Search _accessed by clicking on the link at top right of each forum page, that is not the best choice. Instead, use the _Google Custom Search _(upper left) on the Beesource home page. (Or click below to go there
http://www.beesource.com/


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Rader!


----------

